# Grubhub, I once loyal to you



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Dare you give me 2 deactivation warning line this. You are garage platform, I have been doing just you almost full time, and this is how you do to me? I almost take every order you sent me.
Im telling you guys that the reason I have been kept getting violations warnings lead to deactivation is that I kept on cancelling wait orders. In no circumstances that I will wait for 1 min for these low ballers order, as soon as I arrived, if it’s not ready,orders would be canceled immediately.Unless the order is $15and above for me to wait. want to use me? I’m expecting you deactivate my account.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

I cancel every order that I have to wait for more than 1 mins.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Cabbage19901 said:


> F U hard Grubhub piece of shit.
> F U low ballers, eat cold shit food, F U grubhub, want to use me?
> FU garbage customers, FU garbage GrubHub.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Cancelling them like that will get you a violation. There's a page in the app that explains it.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Whoever's running the show over there, has terds for brains. 💩


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Cabbage19901 said:


> F U hard Grubhub piece of shit.
> Dare you give me 2 deactivation warning line this. You are fvcking biatch and garage platform, I have been doing just you almost full time, and this is how you do to me? I almost take every order you sent me.
> Im telling you guys that the reason I have been kept getting violations warnings lead to deactivation is that I kept on cancelling wait orders. In no circumstances that I will wait for 1 min for these low ballers motherfvckers order, as soon as I arrived, if it’s not ready,orders would be canceled immediately.Unless the order is $15and above for me to wait. F U low ballers, eat cold shit food, F U grubhub, want to use me? I’m expecting you deactivate my account.


Why are you *****ing here? Nobody here works at GH. Call GrubHub and ***** at them.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Something about your response makes a difference.

I mark everything not ready when I get there and then it gives you the option to cancel, never had a problem.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Something about your response makes a difference.
> 
> I mark everything not ready when I get there and then it gives you the option to cancel, never had a problem.


What's your approximate cancel percentage?

It seems to me GH limits how often drivers can cancel regardless of whether or not they tap "not ready".


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Not sure exactly but way higher than dd


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Cabbage19901 said:


> F U hard Grubhub piece of shit.
> Dare you give me 2 deactivation warning line this. You are fvcking biatch and garage platform, I have been doing just you almost full time, and this is how you do to me? I almost take every order you sent me.
> Im telling you guys that the reason I have been kept getting violations warnings lead to deactivation is that I kept on cancelling wait orders. In no circumstances that I will wait for 1 min for these low ballers motherfvckers order, as soon as I arrived, if it’s not ready,orders would be canceled immediately.Unless the order is $15and above for me to wait. F U low ballers, eat cold shit food, F U grubhub, want to use me? I’m expecting you deactivate my account.


You see to be really angry with these delivery companies lately. Why dont you switch over to passengers? I find them really pleasant and profitable.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You see to be really angry with these delivery companies lately. Why dont you switch over to passengers? I find them really pleasant and profitable.


As crazy as that sounds I agree that driving Pax’s is less stressful than delivering food…

I mean sure you get that one A-hole from time to time but delivering food you get that one A-Hole all the time!!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> As crazy as that sounds I agree that driving Pax’s is less stressful than delivering food…
> 
> I mean sure you get that one A-hole from time to time but delivering food you get that one A-Hole all the time!!!


I enjoy delivery and used to enjoy pax. I stopped pax when they took away the multiplier surge in 2019.

Food delivery is still enjoyable. I crank music, I'm friendly to the restaurant staff, I'm friendly to the customers, It's easy, and I feel 16 again while de stressing from a very stressful W2 profession. Over the years I've gotten to know a lot of staff and customers and have had a lot of laughs.

Pax stress level was definitely there. Mainly because of the hours I drove F/Sa 8pm to 4am (the drunk shift). While I had a lot of laughs you have to be on top of your game with the bar crowd and never knew WTF was going to happen next!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I enjoy delivery and used to enjoy pax. I stopped pax when they took away the multiplier surge in 2019.
> 
> Food delivery is still enjoyable. I crank music, I'm friendly to the restaurant staff, I'm friendly to the customers, It's easy, and I feel 16 again while de stressing from a very stressful W2 profession. Over the years I've gotten to know a lot of staff and customers and have had a lot of laughs.
> 
> Pax stress level was definitely there. Mainly because of the hours I drove F/Sa 8pm to 4am (the drunk shift). While I had a lot of laughs you have to be on top of your game with the bar crowd and never knew WTF was going to happen next!


Well, I never drive past eight in the evening because in Austin or Houston you never know which ditch you might be found in, so I set my hours eight to eight…

As for working food I have had good marks from restaurants and customer’s except for Buffalo Wild Wings which I take that one with pride I tell ya because you don’t make me wait twenty minutes on a order while you are pretending to work…

Anyhoo, some like Pax’s more and some like food and for me having a Pax in trying to figure out why I have a high rating is fun…


----------



## zigo230 (Aug 7, 2017)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> As crazy as that sounds I agree that driving Pax’s is less stressful than delivering food…
> 
> I mean sure you get that one A-hole from time to time but delivering food you get that one A-Hole all the time!!!


I dunno. I used to drive pax for 3 years. Mostly positive experiences. But driving food around, doesn't puke in your car, mouth off, use your aux cord to play revolting rap music or in the worst case food won't shoot or stab you.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

zigo230 said:


> I dunno. I used to drive pax for 3 years. Mostly positive experiences. But driving food around, doesn't puke in your car, mouth off, use your aux cord to play revolting rap music or in the worst case food won't shoot or stab you.


I have posted it many times before:

The major advantage of delivering food is that

There is never more than one drunk in the car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cabbage19901 said:


> Dare you give me 2 deactivation warning line this. You are garage platform, I have been doing just you almost full time, and this is how you do to me? I almost take every order you sent me.
> Im telling you guys that the reason I have been kept getting violations warnings lead to deactivation is that I kept on cancelling wait orders. In no circumstances that I will wait for 1 min for these low ballers order, as soon as I arrived, if it’s not ready,orders would be canceled immediately.Unless the order is $15and above for me to wait. want to use me? I’m expecting you deactivate my account.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## shorttrips=$ (Oct 5, 2021)

Cabbage19901 said:


> Dare you give me 2 deactivation warning line this. You are garage platform, I have been doing just you almost full time, and this is how you do to me? I almost take every order you sent me.
> Im telling you guys that the reason I have been kept getting violations warnings lead to deactivation is that I kept on cancelling wait orders. In no circumstances that I will wait for 1 min for these low ballers order, as soon as I arrived, if it’s not ready,orders would be canceled immediately.Unless the order is $15and above for me to wait. want to use me? I’m expecting you deactivate my account.


if I take it I give it 5 min..thats it!...that's my handshake agreement with all of them and I don't take many shit orders so there's that too..


----------



## shorttrips=$ (Oct 5, 2021)

Seamus said:


> I enjoy delivery and used to enjoy pax. I stopped pax when they took away the multiplier surge in 2019.
> 
> Food delivery is still enjoyable. I crank music, I'm friendly to the restaurant staff, I'm friendly to the customers, It's easy, and I feel 16 again while de stressing from a very stressful W2 profession. Over the years I've gotten to know a lot of staff and customers and have had a lot of laughs.
> 
> Pax stress level was definitely there. Mainly because of the hours I drove F/Sa 8pm to 4am (the drunk shift). While I had a lot of laughs you have to be on top of your game with the bar crowd and never knew WTF was going to happen next!


you just explained my delivery life !..low stress goofing around with store employees, decent pay for really a very low skill job go home if I want to ..I'm 36 years in my industry and I can't stand it any more this platform saved my sanity and keeps me from alot of free time to drink and other dumb shit.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Cabbage19901 said:


> Dare you give me 2 deactivation warning line this. You are garage platform, I have been doing just you almost full time, and this is how you do to me? I almost take every order you sent me.
> Im telling you guys that the reason I have been kept getting violations warnings lead to deactivation is that I kept on cancelling wait orders. In no circumstances that I will wait for 1 min for these low ballers order, as soon as I arrived, if it’s not ready,orders would be canceled immediately.Unless the order is $15and above for me to wait. want to use me? I’m expecting you deactivate my account.


You have your guidelines;

No waiting for more than one minute for low ball offers.

GH has their own guidelines:

Too many unassigns leads to a violation.

Your solution: stop accepting low ball offers.

GH's solution: Too many unassigns leads to deactivation.


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

The company seems desparate to reduce costs by cutting drivers who do not play their way. Seems liike a downward spiral. I am under the impression GH is about to go bankrupt. Better to turn to other delivery co and find one that works the way you want. I was driving DD and they go cranky when I kept turning down long deliveries for $6 and no tip. I was declining 75% and I started getting nasty warnings. UberEats seems to be better about that. The algorithm temporary pauses orders until you turn app back on. Doesn't seem to affect the possibilities of new orders. I figure I have a 50% decline rate in Uber and still seems happy to give me deliveries. Skip I don't know how flexibile they are.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

tkman said:


> The company seems desparate to reduce costs by cutting drivers who do not play their way. Seems liike a downward spiral. I am under the impression GH is about to go bankrupt. Better to turn to other delivery co and find one that works the way you want. I was driving DD and they go cranky when I kept turning down long deliveries for $6 and no tip. I was declining 75% and I started getting nasty warnings. UberEats seems to be better about that. The algorithm temporary pauses orders until you turn app back on. Doesn't seem to affect the possibilities of new orders. I figure I have a 50% decline rate in Uber and still seems happy to give me deliveries. Skip I don't know how flexibile they are.


DoorDash has come a long way since I started with them and have gotten better and Grubhub as gotten so bad I do not even waste my time and the same with Uber…

I run Favor ( Texas Company ) and Dash if I am doing food deliveries and UberX for Pax’s and just leave Hub alone…


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I run Favor ( Texas Company ) and Dash if I am doing food deliveries and UberX for Pax’s and just leave Hub alone…


I've also been running Favor. The thing I don't like about their system, though, is that you have to wait until after the drop-off for the tip. I try and stick to short deliveries, but I'm in my car so it doesn't make sense for me to even drive for less than $8. It was nice for a couple of weeks when they were paying a flat rate per delivery which was anywhere between $11 to $18 but that ended. Now they send us on these quests where you get $55 for five deliveries ($70 on Sunday) but they don't even route a fifth one to you or if they do it's super far. I stay with them in case I get one from a really high-end restaurant.


----------

